# Parakeet leg band tracing?



## amoonswirl

Hi there.
A friend of mine has found a parakeet and is trying to trace the owner by the leg band. Does anyone know how to trace parakeet bands? I tried looking on the web and could not find anything very helpful.

It is marked as follows:
TC 19 987 09

I would imagine that the "09" means it is a 2009 bird. Other than that, I have no clue.


----------



## Msfreebird

I haven't seen any parakeets banded. But if it's anything like the big birds (cockatoo's, etc) the breeder bands them to prove that they are domestic bred whereas you can't import them anymore. I have no idea though how to trace it - sorry I can't help. I would call area vets and shelters to see if they reported it missing. We get "lost bird" flyers at work all the time.


----------



## amoonswirl

Thanks Waynette - good idea!


----------



## altgirl35

right it's usually just the breeders band.
i would post on craiglist and parrot 911
http://www.911parrotalert.com/


----------

